# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Virus foder.exe

## duydiem6868

mọi người vui lòng giúp đỡ mình xíu ,usb của mình bị lỗi virus nhiễm từ trường học (đau khổ) mà mình không biết,về nhà thấy tên file.exe cứ nghĩ là phần bài tập thầy cho nên cứ open vô tư..
ai mờ dè đâu mở mấy lượt không được,nản quá xóa,mà xóa cũng không được,ghét nên fomat cái usb luôn => cũng không fomat được cái file đó (trong khi dữ liệu khác mất tiu hết trơn)..
giờ đây ie và firefox của mình truy cập google không được,không cách nào vào được trong khi những trang khác thì vẫn mở okie.
cmd không mở được,task manager càng không.mình hết cách rồi,bạn nào kíu mình với.

----------


## lantmdt

bạn dùng bitdefender quét toàn bộ hệ thống xem có giải quyết được không. nếu không cài đặt được thì ghost lại máy thôi, ghost xong thì nhanh chóng cài các trình antivirus có tính năng protect như avg, bit, kaspersky, avira,...
p/s: trước khi cài các chương trình diệt virus, không được double chuột vô các ổ đĩa đâu nhé, muốn mở một thư mục thì vô start
un và gõ đường dẫn, ví dụ: "e:\softwares\phan mem diet virus"

----------


## fantasysl06

bạn có thể dùng smart virus remover công cụ diệt tốt các loại virus liên quan tới usb

----------


## mcqueen

mình nghĩ bạn giờ k nên lo!hãy dùng eset _nod32_ antivirus quét!theo mình được biết thì ở các quán game họ thường dùng pần mềm này để quét!vì nó rất tốt cho ie và ff!bạn dùng nod32 quét xong chắc chắn sẽ lại vào internet bình thường!

----------


## thuongbodo

thực ra là virus đã làm ẩn các folder chứa dữ liệu thật. thay vào đó nó tao ra các file.exe(là bản sao của nó). cùng lúc làm ẩn luôn folder + đuôi mở rộng thế nên làm mình nhầm tưởng. 
với các soft mạnh như là avira, kaspersky,... quét là ok liền.

----------


## chucvn

theo mình bạn nên ghost lại máy luôn, bạn có quét cũng bị lại

----------


## kevinsorbo

virut loại này dùng cái avira quét lá sạch quét xong show file ẩn nên dữ liệu bị ẩn đi mà.dung total comand show nên là dùng được mừ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenhungcase

hix hix,mình biết là các chương trình có thể quét được,nhưng nó hok cho mở chương trình,với lại mún có chương trình thì phải down,mà giờ hok cho mở lấy gì down bi h.mình cũng đã thử ghost lại máy,mà file ghost cũng hok mở được luôn.

----------


## tranbaokieu

đây là 1 dạng virus fake folder bạn có thể down cmc av tại địa chỉ http://pcu.cmclab.net/download/setupcmcis.exe về vào safe mode with networking quét toàn bộ máy tính là ok
chúc thành công
quét xong bạn gửi log hijack hunter để mình kiểm tra,down theo địa chỉ sau:
http://downloads.novirusthanks.org/files/portables/hijackhunter_portable.zip

----------


## tanphatdoor

tốt nhất bạn down bk home về , sau đó đổi đuôi exe thành .com hoặc chấm .net để tránh virus lây file. sau đó chạy và diệt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kevinsorbo

theo mình không nên dùng soft virut cho con này. chúng có thể xóa các dữ liệu cần thiết trong thư mục đó. chỉ cần nhìn thấy thông tin file trong phần details thì biết. bình thường folder phải có từ file folder ở đó. nhưng khi nhiễm virus thì nó không có từ file folder mà lại là từ application. theo mình bạn nên sao chép các file đó ra một thư mục temp ở desktop (hoặc ở chỗ nào không bị dính virus trên), sau đó bật hiện phần mở rộng ra. lần lượt xóa các phần mở rộng .exe ở folder (nhớ xóa ở các folder con hoặc file nếu có). còn các folder ở trong ổ bị nhiễm virut thì format hoặc xóa đi. làm xong copy hết tất cả các file ở thư mục temp ra ổ đĩa. cách này tuy hơi lâu nhưng dữ liệu thì đảm bảo không bị mất. có gì sai xin các @ chỉ giáo

----------


## pizzabon2015

mình cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã hướng dẫn góp ý cho mình,bây giờ moi thứ đã oki lại rồi,đa tạ mọi người nhé. ^^

----------


## thuthao813

*it;s me !*

mình nghĩ rằng nên có cách giải quyết tốt hơn ! không phải cái gì cũng đem ra ghost và fomat được đâu ! 
với những máy có data quan trọng thì phải có cách khác 
quét virut có thể gây mất file 
nếu với data quan trọng theo mình nên coppy ra 1 ổ đĩa khác rồi thích làm gì ... cũng được !
các bạn có thể coppy ra bằng cách dùng đĩa ghost (nếu máy không còn hoạt động)
nếu máy hoạt đông thì chắc khỏi bàn nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
chúc các bạn thành công !!! !:d

----------


## incocht1

với mấy cái kiểu virus này khó chịu lắm,lần trước mình đã dùng bkhome rồi nhưng ko ăn thua gì đâu.cái này phải cài phần mềm mạnh kiểu bitdefender thì chắc mới diệt nổi.nếu ko thì bạn lên trang chủ bitdefender rồi dùng dịch vụ quét trực tuyến là ok.

----------


## hoa nam anh

thứ nhất đối vs cái này mình vấn mở tốt các file đó, bằng cách nhấn vào chữ folder xuất hiện cái bảng chương trình đó, mở tốt,
còn các trang web vs taskmanager bị khóa thì bạn có thể mở bằng tay hoặc dùng phần mềm fix, mình đã làm rất nhiều và ok cả
sử dụng phần mềm sau cho nhanh nè: re-enable hoặc xp quick plus
bạn tự kiếm link cái nha, mình ko thể up đc, nhưng seach goolge là có.
việc diệt virus thì bk của bác quảng nhà ta quá yếu, thời này ko ai thèm dùng nữa
dùng thằng bit thì nó hơi khó tính, bắt chặt quá,del hết tất cả các file nó nghi ngờ là virus, mình gét thằng bit, tốt nhất là dùng kis hoặc avirar còn tùy cấu hình máy
đối vs usb thj nên dùng thêm phần mềm bảo vệ usb, usb safe.. cái gì đó ko nhớ rõ lắm, 
dùng thêm fixauto 1.6 để fix lỗi máy tính vs usb

chúc bạn vui vẻ

----------


## rickyson280287

hiện tại mình đang sử dụng nod 32 nhưng lâu lâu nó lại xóa mất một số file .exe của mình vì nghi ngờ có virus.thiệt là chán.

----------


## lamerjapan

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] không chỉ là esetnod đâu bạn. những thằng khác cũng bùm bùm lụi như vấy á. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mình thử qua nhiều thằng rồi nên cũng biết. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nhoc

mình xin chi tiết thêm về loại virut này
virut tạo ra thư muc .exe thực ra là một loại sâu máy tính( tên chính xác là worm) 1 sâu khủng của năm 2008 đã gây tác hại không nhỏ đến người dùng máy tính lúc đó
loại sau này hay gây là lỗi như logoff, không vào tài khoản được, hoặc thiếu file system32 .v..vv
hiện này diệt lại sâu máy tính này rất dễ, nhưng dễ là đối với những ai cẩn thận
lúc đầu nó chỉ sinh ra những thư mục .exe , nhưng sau này những phiên bản nâng cấp của nó có chức năng ẩn đuôi .exe đi, khiến cho người dùng nhầm lẫn , khi truy cập vào thư muc đó, lập tức có 1 file thực thi ở trong thư mục đó do virut tạo ra, khi đó file thực thi này sẽ là cái máy để tao ra những chú sâu máy tính mà chính là người sử dụng tạo điều kiện cho chúng sinh sôi nảy.sâu máy tính worm lây lan rất nhanh nhất là qua usb, và phá huỷ hệ thống windows cực nhanh.vì vậy nó mới được mệnh danh là sâu máy tính
sâu máy tính worm tạo ra những thư muc ảo giống hệt tên những thư mục trong máy và usb, và làm ẩn đi các thư mục khác, nếu nhiễm nặng sâu này thì chức năng mỏ file ẩn cũng sẽ bị khoá.đây là một việc rất thông minh của worm
các diệt: hiện này những phần mềm như trenmicro. kas. kis, avira ...đều diệt được những loại sâu này.nhưng với kinh nghiêm sử dụng nhiều phần mềm mình thấy có mỗi trenmicro là diệt được rất nhiều phiên bản mới lẫn cũ của sâu worm
các bạn quét bình thường nhưng những phần mềm khác, nhớ là đối với usb không nên mở ra ngay, vì cứ kick đúp vào là sâu sẽ tràn vào ổ.diệt xong các bạn nhớ xoá những thư mục .exe và file autorun mà nó tạo ra
chúc các bạn thành công

----------


## thuhongnt

dùng kaspersky đi,nó diệt dc day
http://trituevn.tk/z4000kaspersky-di...-cuc-manh.html
cho luôn bạn cái reset để dùng mãi
http://trituevn.tk/z8407-crack-kaspe...reset-3.0.html
pass nếu cần: http://trituevn.tk/

----------


## thangpham18

cách đơn giản mà hiệu quả : vào window mini thông qua đĩa hitbot đời mới nhất ấy ... sau đó tìm đến mấy tập tin chỗ bạn cop từ usb ra rồi xóa mấy file có đuôi .exe hoặc đuôi lạ ...

----------

